# Hunting in the Swamp



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

Not all people will go this far for a squirrel, but not all people are like me and ghost.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol

I would totally go that far.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like pure fun to me !


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll admit it, I probably would not do that just for a squirrel.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

we get more than squirrels in the swamps frogs turttles gaters gar snakes ducks coots crawfish this year is looking good already.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> we get more than squirrels in the swamps frogs turttles gaters gar snakes ducks coots crawfish this year is looking good already.


That sounds lime it'd make a Hell of a chilli..


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol gumbo


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Im ready to shoot frogs this spring.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> we get more than squirrels in the swamps frogs turttles gaters gar snakes ducks coots crawfish this year is looking good already.


skunk ape ? had to ask, remember seeing it on discovery channel or similar.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

theres a guy that mite be the skunk ape down here lol


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...check his teeth; might be chupakabra...


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

...great pics - looks like a fine location to hunt. Reminds me of chasing pigs around the swamps up north trying to dodge the crocs!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

we have a lot of hogs here to no crocs they have them down south but not this far north we do have big gators here.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Not chased the pigs for a while now but when I do tend to use the longbow which in a way is a bit like hunting with a slingshot - draw, anchor, release - no aiming.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Headed to the swamp tommorrow been really warm last few days should make for a good hunt.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice pics! I have a huge swamp about a mile behind my property. Lots of deer, moose, and critters in there, but really hard to travel. Drug a deer out of there once....thought I was gonna die! Haha! Swamps are some of the best places to hunt cause they don't get much pressure at all, except for those of us dedicated enough. Although, it is covered in ice and snow right now. Your swamp looks so much warmer at the moment. I envy you!


----------

